# large cage Winsford Cheshire



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

80cm x 45cm x 53cm (outer cage measurements)
8mm bar spacing
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108362402/hamstermouse-cage.html

£10 for cage without accessories

pick up from little budworth

thanks


----------



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

Now sold!


----------

